# Where to get the FSA/Giant Cranks?



## bluethunder (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi all,
so I've got a 2004 TCR Comp 2 (and am loving it!), and was looking through the Giant site and noticed that the TCR Team (and the TCR Comp 1) come with FSA Carbon cranks that are colored to match the paint job. Does anyone know if it's possible to get these aftermarket, or if anyone has an extra one??? 

(I'm trying to get the one off the TCR team, since both it and the TCR are yellow/carbon)

Thanks all!

-Alex
~)---------------------


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

TCR Team was a nonexistent bike. Never produced, but it was planned. They scrapped it when ONCE became Liberty Seguros and started racing on BH/Campy bikes instead of Giant/Campy.

Since T-Mo was Giant's pro team, the TCR Composite zero with DA was left as their top o the line bike. So good luck finding the FSA cranks to match your bike. I would just go with some regular FSA cranks and strip the trim off, since nude carbon matches anyway.


----------



## bluethunder (Aug 23, 2004)

well there goes THAT idea..... but that's a good idea 'bout the trim....now to save up some cash.....$$$


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

bluethunder said:


> well there goes THAT idea..... but that's a good idea 'bout the trim....now to save up some cash.....$$$


Don't know which color your frame is. I have a 2004 TCR Carbon that is gold and silver trim. The FSA Superlight does match it perfectly although I bought the Team model instead to save a few bucks. The other remarks about just taking off the clear and the decals is a good option as well. There's an older thread about doing this if you search the archives.


----------



## bluethunder (Aug 23, 2004)

Mine's also the Gold(yellow)/Silver/black montage so yeah, the superlights look nice....but the price though! dang!


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

www.qbike.com


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

There's a frame with (metallic) gold accents and one with yellow - they're different. I think the Gold accent frame was available frame-only. The TCR Composite 2 was yellow accents.


----------

